# من عيوب اللحام (التشققات) اسبابها و طرق علاجها .



## محمد (تعدين) (29 يناير 2008)

من أخطر العيوب التي تظهر في اللحام و التي تحول دون الحصول علي وصلات لحام عالية الجودة
هي التشققات أو الcracks .
يوجد عدة انواع من التشققات الcracks فهناك ال hot cracks او التشققات الساخنة و تظهر
نتيجة وجود عنصر الكبريت و الذي يتحد مع الحديد مكونا FeS كبريتيد الحديد و الذي له درجة انصهار 
900 درجة تقريبا في حين ان درجة انصهار الحديد 1500 درجة , و بالتالي يبدأ الحديد في التجمد و 
تبدأ بلوراته في التكون عند أقل من 1500 درجة في حين يظل كبريتيد الحديد FeS منصهرا ما بين البلورات المتكونة مكونة الHOT CRACKS .

من اسباب الCRACKS أيضا هي اتباع طرق فنية خاطئة في عملية اللحام خاصة في لحام MIG 
MAG مثل جعل القوس الكهربي قصير جدا و بالتالي يحدث القوس في داخل الفونية النحاسية و 
بالتحديد عن انبوبة التلامس النحاسية Contact Tube مما يعمل علي انصهارها و نزول قطرات
منصهرة من النحاس في مادة اللحام weld metal و من المعروف ان للنحاس درجة انصهار أقل
من الحديد و بالتالي يبدأ الحديد في التبلور و تبدأ بلوراته في التكون بينما هناك اجزاء منصهرة من 
النحاس في مادة اللحام تسبب ال cracks .

هذه بعض الاسباب و هناك اسباب أخري مثل التشققات الهيدروجينية و غيرها
سأتكلم عنها لاحقا ان شاء الله تعالي ,
منتظر تعليقاتكم الكريمة ​


----------



## سليمان1 (21 فبراير 2008)

والله مجهود طيب مشكور جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (22 فبراير 2008)

العفو يا اخ سليمان شكرا علي مرورك الكريم , و اتمني ان باقي الاخوة في القسم يشاركوا في

الموضوع لان الموضوع لن يكتمل الا بمشاركتكم الكريمة , الموضوع شاهده أكثر من 45 عضو


----------



## هشام القباطي (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووور
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (6 مارس 2008)

التشققات الهيدروجينية Hydrogen Cracking 

و التشققات الهيدروجينية تكون نتيجة زيادة الهيدروجين في مادة اللحام weld metal
و ذلك نتيجة زيادة نسبة الرطوبة في ألكترودات اللحام بسبب طرق التخزين الغير سليمة
و عدم تجفيف الكترود اللحام طبقاً لتعليمات الشركة المصنعة .

و يجب اتباع التعليمات التالية عند تخزين الالكترودات لتجنب هذه العيوب :
1 الاحتفاظ بالالكتردات في علبها المقفلة لحين الاستخدام .

2 ترتيب علب الالكترودات بشكل رأسي في دولاب أو علي حامل خشبي .

3 أجعل ترتيب العلب بحيث يتاح للهواء الجوي ان يمر خلالها , و ذلك للمساعدة علي عدم
تكثف بخار الماء.

4 لا تجعل العلب ملاصقة للحائط أو للاسطح التي يمكن ان تصل الرطوبة اليها .

5 ان تكون درجة حرارة المخزن أعلي من درجة حرارة الجو بحوالي 5 درجات و
ذلك للمساعدة علي عدم تكثف بخار الماء.

6 وضع مواد ماصة للرطوبة في مكان التخزين مثل كلوريد الكالسيوم او معلق السليكا .


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## emaf (27 مارس 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا ,,,,,
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بها


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي المرور الكريم ,


----------



## ولد مطير (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك ألــــــــــــــف عافية


----------



## برعى برعى (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شموخ النخيل (2 فبراير 2009)

*Welding Inspection Defects & Repairs*

اللحام انواع العيوب والمعالجه ومعرفتها عن طريق NDT اضافه لموضوع محمد(تعدين) فى الرابط التالى 

http://www.zshare.net/download/55004047f6c4b1c0/​


----------



## بهاء (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااا
اخ محمد على الموضوع


----------



## aly_zz (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
سبحان الله و بحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / محمد
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة . بارك الله فيك ، ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ت ت ت (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية بصراحه انا طالب بالهندسة واخر سنة ذي
وبصراحه ماقصرتو افدتوني الله يجزاكم الجنة


----------



## محمد بن عايض (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------

